# 2012 camry vs 2016 optima?



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

These are both about $8k. 114k miles on the camry LE only 89k miles on the optima. Market sucks right now.

Camry back seat dirty. Havent really looked at optima yet.

Other options maybe 6g for a 122k mazda6 2012...uhm...6.5g for a 107k sonata 2014....

I did some math last night and i been driving (uber and other 1099 driving work) 26k miles/year for the past 5 years. Looking to keep a car for 4 years at least.

Im not sure these $6g cars will make it to 200k. Everyone saying good things about Toyota...never owned one...camry feels nice inside but stereo system kinda weak for me...and i said back seat stained. I mostly drive uber at night anyway so i dont think it will matter much.

Any suggestions?

Oh yeah was also looking at 2010 cadillac cts4 with 107k ... for 6.5g...but dealer is so hard to contact its probably no go and everyone says dont buy a used caddy altho it looks gorgeous.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The 2012 is going to date out for PAX before the 2016.

What kind of transmission is in the Optima? If I remember correctly KIA had transmission issues for a while. Don't remember what years it covered.

Foe me driver comfort is important, I would get what is most comfortable to me.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> These are both about $8k. 114k miles on the camry LE only 89k miles on the optima. Market sucks right now.
> 
> Camry back seat dirty. Havent really looked at optima yet.
> 
> ...


Kia and Hyundai had a lot of problems with that 2.4 Liter engine... 

I'd be leery of one with that many miles...

If that 2014 sonata has a new engine that might be o.k...









Hyundai and Kia recall 423,000 cars for increased engine fire risk


Big recall aims to cure potential for oil leaks and fire in Sorento, Soul, Sonata, and more.




www.thecarconnection.com


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

my experience with toyota's is that they are bullet proof if properly maintained.only other car i might consider is honda. but,I have driven toyota products for 30+ years and have never had any major issues. but,keep in mind that i take excellent care of my vehicles.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I would definitely stick with a Mazda or a Toyota...

And always check the VIN number for open recalls..









Recalls | NHTSA


Use our VIN lookup tool to check for recalls on your car, or search by make and model. Also, get recall information on car seats, tires and equipment.




www.nhtsa.gov


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> my experience with toyota's is that they are bullet proof if properly maintained.only other car i might consider is honda. but,I have driven toyota products for 30+ years and have never had any major issues. but,keep in mind that i take excellent care of my vehicles.


I drive my shit into the ground and take pretty bad care of everything i bet lol.


FLKeys said:


> The 2012 is going to date out for PAX before the 2016.
> 
> What kind of transmission is in the Optima? If I remember correctly KIA had transmission issues for a while. Don't remember what years it covered.
> 
> Foe me driver comfort is important, I would get what is most comfortable to me.


Uber in my area gives 15 years for vehicle so 2012 still got 5 years...that will put it past 200k...yeah i hear toyota can go to 300k idk but i guess it will still have some value for trade in then?

Uhm idk exact transmission on Optima...auto i think 6-spd.

If we really talking comfort i would go Camry or i was looking at 2012 taurus SEL or that cadillac...altho mazda and hyundai have louder stereos...i need that untz untz...

Camry also has 4-spoke steering wheel, which i prefer to 3-spoke. Hyundai and ford i looked at also have 4 spoke. I like to chill my hand in the middle like a bauce.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

/////


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

For cars , Toyotas are hard to beat , 20 in my lifetime so far , trucks however , Ford , Dodge , and chevys , all the way!!!


Uberyouber said:


> I would definitely stick with a Mazda or a Toyota...
> 
> And always check the VIN number for open recalls..
> 
> ...


----------

